# Omega Megaquartz - Info Needed



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thinking of filling another gap in my Omega collection and getting a Megaquartz cal.1310. Does anyone have any info or links about these movements? Are spare available, can thay be serviced/regulated easily, general history that kind of thing.

Thanks in anticipation,

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Our very own Hawkey has some info on his most excellent web site Gary









http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jase, I've seen Paul's info on the MegaQuartz, in fact I blame Paul for my sad addiction to f300's.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Our very own Hawkey has some info on his most excellent web site Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link - I enjoyed reading that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Gary,

I saw this topic a few days ago, but not sure I can help much...maybe JonW can.

I got my Megaquartz almost by accident...I bought a Megasonic on eBay; it was being sold by a jeweler in Bournmouth and we got talking...I eventually bought several Megasonics from him plus a non-working Megaquartz.

In the case of my Megaquartz, the problem wasn't serious. It has a skew gear (or worm drive) that needs to be kept well greased and, over time, this grease had become hard. I merely cleaned off the old grease, re-applied Mobius watch grease, and off she went. The gear is under the grey plate marked "Omega" so you do need to dismantle the movement a little bit 

They are reported to be Omega's first modular movement...meaning if one part of the movement fails, just swop it out for another that works. You can sort of see this arrangement in photo below.

BTW: there is meant to be a small grey plastic cover that protects the coil. It has a couple of small plastic feet that locate in the two holes below the coil...easily broken off!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

English Owner's Manual here.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm... not much to add...

The cal 1310 was one of the the first mass produced cals. the 15xx series werent really set up for mass production and anyway used a different design / technology.... Personally im a 1310 fan. Its a long lived and good movt. These are one of the up and coming collectable Omegas it seems... these early quartz models have long been the forgotten Omegas, but thats changing after Omegamania and perhaps also because these are the watches that younger collectors hankered after in their youth... They usually say classic cars have that as a driving force, so maybe thats it. It could also be because at that time time Omega made some of the very best and most stylish quartz watches...

Only the earlier watches had Magaquartz' on their dials. The later watches with this caliber were just 'quartz'... and some didnt say anything at all... shame...

At that time Omega made their quartz wacthes with extra and clever feautures, the likes of which no quartz watch seems to bother with today... This Cal has two small pushers either side of the crown that you use a pen to push. The top one hacks or moves forward the secs hand and the bottom one moves the date on to the next day. Its very rare it seems to find a Cal 1310 watch these days and rarer to find one that has its date change still working. These calibers are usually accurate and like I said long lived, this was an era when a quartz watch was worth more than a mechanical...

heres one with the cover on....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys, much appreciated. I was going to get one off the bay but having bought 4 Omega's this month I'm spent out now for the foreseable future







. Great info to have to hand though and I'm sure it will come in useful.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

from my library book

hope trhis helps


----------



## Ketil (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello I am new to this forum and excuse me for jumping in to this thread.

Resently I bought two vintage Omega quartz, one Constellation with cal 1310 and a Seamaster with cal 1315. The Constellation is bang on for two weeks now, but the Seamaster was loosing several minutes a day after innstalling a new battery.

After some days of running, the watch was 10 to 15 secs slow a day.

This got me thinking about what Silwer Hawk said about lubricating the skew gear. May be this was the cure.

With the info in this link I began the to explore the inner guts of my old and battered omega quartz. Generally I have regarded every thing operating below 12 volts as witchcraft but the old cal 1310/1315 had a mechanical layout that I could understand. After some careful study I found my way in to the skew gear and gave it some Moebius grease. After the parts was put together the Seamaster started as it should, and have kept it's time for one hour now. I am quite excited.

If the mechanical parts are ok, are there other parts/components that may influence the accuracy?

Ketil


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ketil said:


> After some careful study I found my way in to the skew gear and gave it some Moebius grease. After the parts was put together the Seamaster started as it should, and have kept it's time for one hour now. I am quite excited.
> 
> If the mechanical parts are ok, are there other parts/components that may influence the accuracy?
> 
> Ketil


Well done Ketil!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool. Good to see you posting here Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Ketil said:


> After the parts was put together the Seamaster started as it should, and have kept it's time for one hour now. I am quite excited.
> 
> Ketil


Hi Ketil, how's you Seamaster's time keeping going? Did your handy work do the trick?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Ketil (Nov 5, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> After my handy work the seamaster was running much better, but still lost 2-3 secs a day.
> 
> I have now started to fine tune it with the trim screw (variable capasitor?). I got it within 1 sec gaining, and then I was trying a tad the other way witch brought me (and the watch) way off. I am still hunting for the sweet point. Does anyone have a trick up their sleeves how to do this without any kind of timekeeping instrument?
> 
> ...


----------

